# Need info on L239 (Blue Pleco)



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

There are some L239s up for bid on aquabid but I can't seem to find much info on them, i.e. adult size and food/habitat requirement. I am interested in bidding on them but need to know which tank they would do well in.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.cichlidcircus.com/bluepanaque1.html


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Excellent info. Thanks DJ. Seems they would do well in my 75 gal.


----------

